# Binky free, my sweet, sweet Zoe...



## Jenk

I know that my DH and I made the right decision by Zoe, though it was still incredibly hard. I feel especially saddened that, by today, her veins kept collapsing; so we were unable to have her drift off to sleep in our arms. Instead, we visited with her while she was fully alert and, then, saw her after she'd left her body. (I kissed her tons of times both before and after....)

My DH momentarily left the exam room while Zoe was visiting with me and Emma on the floor; I took that moment to have a heart-to-heart with Zoe, telling her all of the things I thought she needed to know: 

*1)* She is and will always be so loved by her family.

*2)* She has been such a trooper to put up with both her megacolon woes and all the medical treatment that came along with them.

*3)* She would be going to a place where she would feel no more pain and would be able to eat _any _bunny food that she so desires. (No more digestive issues!)

*4)* Many, many bun friends would be awaiting her in order to show her the ropes and to do binkies with her in endless fields of clover.

I can't thank all of you enough for all of your support through this process--and it certainly is an ongoing process. :hug: And, Zoe, I can't begin to thank you enough for showing me how deeply I am able to love.

Binky free, my Zoh-Zoh, Zoh-Bug, Zolar Bear, Speckle Head, Freckle Butt, Lil' Dragon. Mama is always with you in spirit and in love. And, someday, I will surely meet you across the Rainbow Bridge. Thank you for having chosen me--and for waiting for me.... :rainbow:

With the utmost love,

Jenk


----------



## SnowyShiloh

Binky free, sweet Zoe girl! You were loved by many, even people you never met. You were such a brave bunny and I'm glad you aren't hurting anymore. I'm sure my Tallulah, Skyler and Cinnabun are showing you around up there.


----------



## Jenk

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> I'm sure my Tallulah, Skyler and Cinnabun are showing you around up there.


This thought brings me more peace. And I completely believe that you are right. :hug:


Jenk


----------



## plasticbunny

I'm so sorry. I've been majorly preoccupied with my own loss recently but I want you to know that you and Zoe have been in my thoughts. What you did was the kindest thing you ever could have done for her, she clearly was not going to make it and would have suffered. I hope you can find refrain from your grief soon by knowing that the life you gave her was longer than she would have had anywhere else.

:bunnyangel:


----------



## gmas rabbit

Jen - I no she is no longer in pain, able to run and eat as she pleases. Take comfort in that you gave the best of lives possible, longer than anyone thought. I weep as I write this, just knowing a tiny bit of the grief that you are now feeling. Rainbow bridge is going to be a crowded place for some of us someday. Take faith she will be there waiting for you.


----------



## Bunnylova4eva

*brought tears to my eyes*

Binky Free little Zoe. I've had her in my thoughts and prayers so much lately. I can't imagine how tough it must be. I'm so glad that she had your for years as her owner-seems like you gave her the best life she ever could've had!
Also, my two bunnies I've lost, Jelly ( holland lop) and Speckles ( mini rex) I'm sure are having a great time with her over the rainbow bridge! 
R.I.P. lil' Zoe! You were and are cared about by so many people far and near.


----------



## kuniklos

If you lived near me, I would treat to margaritas. So sorry for your little one.

Here is my attempt to bring smiles. It's grad school humor, but there are bunnies. And anything bunnies is good!
One sunny day, a rabbit came out of her hole in the ground to enjoy the fine weather. The day was so nice that she became careless and a fox snuck up behind her and caught her.

"I am going to eat you for lunch!" said the fox. "Wait!" replied the rabbit," You should at least wait a few days."

"Oh yeah? Why should I wait?"

"Well, I am just finishing my dissertation on 'The Superiority of Rabbits over Foxes and Wolves.'"

"Are you crazy? I should eat you right now! Everyone knows that a fox will always win over a rabbit."

"Not according to my research. If you like, you can come into my hole and read it for yourself. If you are not convinced, you can go ahead and eat me for lunch."

"You really are crazy!" said the fox, but since the fox was curious and had nothing to lose, it went into the hole with the rabbit.

The fox never came out.

A few days later, the rabbit was again taking a break from writing when a wolf came out of the bushes and was ready to set upon her.

"Wait!" yelled the rabbit," You can't eat me right now."

"And why might that be, my furry appetizer?" said the wolf.

"I am almost finished with my dissertation on 'The Superiority of Rabbits over Foxes and Wolves.'"

The wolf laughed so hard he almost let go of the rabbit. "Maybe I shouldn't eat you--you really are sick in the head! You might have something contagious."

"Come and read it for yourself, you can eat me afterwards if you disagree with my conclusions."

So the wolf went down into the rabbit's hole...and never came out.

The rabbit finished her dissertation and was out celebrating in the local lettuce patch.

Another rabbit came along and asked, "What's up? You seem very happy."

"Yup, I just finished my dissertation."

"Congratulations! What's it about?"

"'The Superiority of Rabbits over Foxes and Wolves.'"

"No way! That can't be right."

"Oh, but it is. Come and read it for yourself."

So the two Rabbits went down into the rabbit hole. As they entered, the friend saw the typical graduate abode. A computer with the controversial work was in one corner surrounded by discarded papers. And on one side of the room there was a pile of fox bones, while on the other side there was a pile of wolf bones. And in the center, there was a large, well-fed lion.

The moral of the story:

The title of your dissertation doesn't matter. The subject doesn't matter. The research doesn't matter. All that matters is who your advisor is.


----------



## Nancy McClelland

:cry1: Hey Jen, there's not a dry eye in our house now. We knew it was coming, but it's still so hard to say goodbye to a loved and loving pet. Words are just so inadequate. Blessed Be.


----------



## LuvaBun

I am so very sorry that Zoe has left us. You all fought so hard, and you did all that you could - she will know that!

God Bless, Zoe. You have touched us all.

Jan


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

My heart is breaking for you, Jen.:bigtears: Zoe was such an amazing girl, and you gave her so much love and care. You and the rest of your gang will be in my thoughts and prayers. May the pain you feel tonight be replaced by wonderful memories of your dear, sweet Zoe. ray:ray:ray:

Binky-free, Zoe! :rainbow: I'm so glad that your pain is over and you are running and playing with all of the RO bunnies at the Bridge. Watch over your Mama and comfort her...she loves you and always will!


----------



## JimD

I'm so sorry 

Binky free Zoe.

Tiny will show you the way.
Buck will look after you.
And there will be bunches of bunnies to keep you company.

We'll see you on the other side, little one.
ray::rainbow:


----------



## Maureen Las

RIP Sweet Zoe 

You were loved :angelandbunny:

:hug:
Hugs to you Jen ; you have been through a lot ; it will take time for you to recover 

Maureen


----------



## funnybunnymummy

I'm so sorry.

:rip:

Rue


----------



## Happi Bun

I'm sorry for your loss. Binky free Zoe :rainbow:


----------



## Jenk

I'd been so worried about my grief during/immediately after the euthanasia process, I hadn't given real thought to the residual grief. 

Besides having to view Zoe's former living space every time I enter the buns' room, other little triggers of grief are finding me. Last night is a prime example. Out of habit, I took a coffee cup plate with the intent of putting it under Zoe's water dish. (She was the only bun who'd required one due to her silly method of drinking water.) When I realized that I didn't need the plate, I started to cry. :bawl:

Intellectually, I realize that I'm not alone in facing such grief. But, still... 


Jenk


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom

:hug2:


----------



## luna21

I know that you guys have been through a lot lately with Zoe being so sick, I am so sorry for your loss:tears2:ink iris:
binky free Zoe:clover::rainbow::clover:


----------



## gmas rabbit

Jen we are all here for you just put out there how you are doing and feeling. No one is judging. The grief process is at times brutal, overwhelming us at the least expected minute. Zoe battle this weekend brought back memories of Nickolas'fight so soon after my mom's death. Maybe cover her cage or put it someplace not quite so visible for awhile. Reassure yourself each and everyday that you did everything possible, more than, and she fought much longer than anyone expected. She is out of pain, yours is to bear out of a great love for her. Hugs from me.


----------



## Jenk

*gmas rabbit wrote: *


> Jen we are all here for you just put out there how you are doing and feeling. No one is judging. The grief process is at times brutal, overwhelming us at the least expected minute. Zoe battle this weekend brought back memories of Nickolas' fight so soon after my mom's death.


I know that you are right and that this process will take time, even though I want it over with immediately--like ripping off a band-aid. _*sigh*_

I'm sorry to learn that you lost a sweet bun so soon after your mom's passing.



> Maybe cover her cage or put it someplace not quite so visible for awhile. Reassure yourself each and everyday that you did everything possible, more than, and she fought much longer than anyone expected. She is out of pain, yours is to bear out of a great love for her. Hugs from me.


Zoe and Emma shared adjoining NIC-panel pens; Zoe's former side is too large of an area to cover, or at least might scare Emma if I did. 

My DH wanted to start clearing out Zoe's pen--her blankets, litter box, and open-door carrier (used as a hiding place)--yesterday; I told him we should probably leave everything alone for at least a week, so as to not force Emma to face additional change. (Emma was present to sniff Zoe's body on the exam room floor. She did so very briefly and, then, appeared to hide under a bench. We didn't force her to do anything more.) 

It breaks my heart to see Emma lying against the pen wall that she'd shared with Zoe. I'd often find them lying against it, shoulder to shoulder. Oh, how I miss that sight. :cry2


----------



## gmas rabbit

poor Emma, I'm sure even though she doesn't understand where her Zoe went. Give her lots of extra treats, pets and hugs. Good therapy for you too. If you can stand it , leave it for awhile so that Emma can heal and grieve. Poor little girl, poor big girl. Hugs.


----------



## CCWelch

I am so very sorry for your loss, Jenk. I am sure Zoe is up waiting at the Rainbow Bridge:rip::rainbow::bunnyangel2: and doing binkys with Echo, Celest, Honey Bunny, Savannah,Romeo and Cocoa. Wow I just realized I have an entire colony waiting for me at the Rainbow Bridge...I hope they aren't breeding like...well...rabbits.


----------

